# RAF Tuddenham



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2008)

I don’t have a very comprehensive history of the site, but I think it’s fair to say it’s been out of action a fair while! 
Excuse my poor PS skills, I explored this place with the intention of getting some pics to practice on! 
Visited on my own-some. 






















Had the ol’ scared pigeon flying at head routine, just before I took this pic! 





Found this a little creepy!





Russian ammo box




















Almost celestial light coming into this building, was really quite beautiful





Finish with a portrait


----------



## KingRat (Feb 12, 2008)

Simply stunning


----------



## King Al (Feb 12, 2008)

Good stuff, love the second to last pic, and looks like you had a very odd day for considering the state of that sky


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2008)

Cheers for comments. It was quite a post-apocolyptic feel to the day! 2nd to last was a tungsten filter & 30 sec exposure. 

The portrait was in a small building near the start of the runway, I can imagine people seeing their comrades off, and just having to hope that they'd return


----------



## smileysal (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent pics, really like these. Nice to see some ammo crates still there and the explosives box :O 

Really lovely shot with the light coming through all the cracks and windows in the next to last shot. Brilliant.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## sneaker (Feb 12, 2008)

Top stuff mate, nice work.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 12, 2008)

Good stuff. Echo that about the blue-lit pic...neat.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 13, 2008)

well done, nice solo report 

i can almost imagine the alien spaceship landing outside the building in that 'tungsten' photo


----------

